# International goat shipping questions?



## Next G show goats (May 25, 2018)

Has anyone shipped a goat over seas? How are is it to ship a goat international?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Many countries will not let you ship goats to them. You would have to find requirements from the country you want to ship to.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Over seas? Nope, you can't, not live animals. 
This will never change either until every producer, including tiny backyard pet owners, are following the Scrapies program and the county is declared scrapies free.


----------



## Next G show goats (May 25, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Many countries will not let you ship goats to them. You would have to find requirements from the country you want to ship to.


Yes correct, doesn't look to easy, I want to send a goat to India.


----------



## Next G show goats (May 25, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Over seas? Nope, you can't, not live animals.
> This will never change either until every producer, including tiny backyard pet owners, are following the Scrapies program and the county is declared scrapies free.





goathiker said:


> Over seas? Nope, you can't, not live animals.
> This will never change either until every producer, including tiny backyard pet owners, are following the Scrapies program and the county is declared scrapies free.


There has to be a way, maybe making a companion goat to fly with you.


----------



## Next G show goats (May 25, 2018)

What I want is a mewati goat, there is a shipping company in India, https://www.amigologistics.com/mobile/livestock-exports.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is NO way the US will allow it.


----------



## Next G show goats (May 25, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> There is NO way the US will allow it.


What about Boer goats? They were brought in from Africa


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Previously. They closed the borders to livestock.


----------



## Next G show goats (May 25, 2018)

What about shipping semen?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to research that through the government. Probably the department of agriculture.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Next G show goats said:


> There has to be a way, maybe making a companion goat to fly with you.


----------



## Next G show goats (May 25, 2018)

The only countries that America allows importations of goats is Australia and New Zealand


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

And that's probably because we don't allow live importing from anywhere! Semen and eggs are often possible for places, but subject to testing of the donor. Which means that if you want to import, someone needs to be willing to pay for a very expensive series of tests that often require the donor animal being dead.


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Below thumbnail is my goat. 

Btw I believe USA will have set of rules and regulations. You might just need to go to your agricultural or livestock dept to inquire further.

For semen or AI insemination, the cost might be higher, and you need the liquid nitrogen tank, to keep the semen.


----------

